# 13" bis 1000€ gesucht Macbook, HP dv3650 oder Studio XPS 13



## laserst (12. April 2009)

*13" bis 1000€ gesucht Macbook, HP dv3650 oder Studio XPS 13*

Hi an alle,

wollte mir demnächst ein Notebook zulegen, sollte mobil sein (so um die 13"), maximal 1000€ kosten, recht guten Bildschirm haben, gute Laufzeit, Spiele sind eher unwichtig (vllt ab und zu mal), will halt damit den Sommer draußen genießen können!
Hatte da so in meine Auswahl geholt:
HP Pavillon dv3650eg HP Pavilion dv3650eg (NG762EA) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland
MacBook in weiß Apple - MacBook
Dell Studio XPS-13 Dell Studio XPS 13-Notebook - Details

Allerdings bin ich mir nicht sicher, welches davon jetzt das beste ist, das Studio XPS 13 hat an sich zwar die beste Leistung und ein gutes Display, dafür soll die Akkulaufzeit ziemlich schlecht sein und eine Lieferzeit von 3 Wochen...
Bei dem MacBook in weiß habe ich halt keine Ahnung, ob da noch das Display von den früheren MacBooks drin steckt oder ob die da das gleiche wie im Alu MacBook drinhaben, weiterhin weiß ich nicht, wie es mit der Akkulaufzeit aussieht, da es zu dem MacBook keine Tests gibt...
Und zum HP findet man leider auch keine Tests, deswegen weiß ich nicht, wie es da mit Akku und Display aussieht, außerdem weiß ich nicht wie das Bronze in echt wirkt...

Wär super, wenn mir jemand entscheiden helfen könnte, vllt hat jemand ja eines von diesen Schmuckstücken...

Ach ja, das Macbook und den Dell würd ich für 900€ bekommen können...

Danke im Voraus
laserst


----------



## Pommes (12. April 2009)

*AW: 13" bis 1000€ gesucht Macbook, HP dv3650 oder Studio XPS 13*

Kennst du dich denn mit Mac's im allgemeinen aus?
Hast du schon einmal damit gearbeitet?


----------



## laserst (12. April 2009)

*AW: 13" bis 1000€ gesucht Macbook, HP dv3650 oder Studio XPS 13*

Jo, ham welche in der Familie, einen uralten G4, der eigentlich nur noch in der Ecke rumsteht und ein Macbook, ca. 2,5 jahre alt...
finde das es nur gewöhnungssache is, ob man windows oder mac lieber mag, könnte mich genausogut mit mac anfreunden...
was ich halt kacke finde an dem Macbook was wir haben, ist dass das Display für draußen zu dunkel ist und der akku nach 2 stunden schlapp macht...
deswegen meine frage, ob der Display im neuen weißen besser ist oder nich, und wie lang der Akku aushält...


----------



## Pommes (12. April 2009)

*AW: 13" bis 1000€ gesucht Macbook, HP dv3650 oder Studio XPS 13*

Gut dann kann ich dir das MacBook sehr empfelen.
Die Akkulaufzeit beträgt 4,5 Stunden und das Display ist wirklich sehr scharf und ausreichend hell.


----------



## laserst (12. April 2009)

*AW: 13" bis 1000€ gesucht Macbook, HP dv3650 oder Studio XPS 13*



light-clocker schrieb:


> Gut dann kann ich dir das MacBook sehr empfelen.
> Die Akkulaufzeit beträgt 4,5 Stunden und das Display ist wirklich sehr scharf und ausreichend hell.


Also steckt in dem neuen weißen das gleiche Displaywie in dem aus Alu?
sorry wenn ich so dämlich frage, hab bloß keine lust, damit rauszugehen und zu merken, dass es genauso dunkel ist...


----------



## Pommes (12. April 2009)

*AW: 13" bis 1000€ gesucht Macbook, HP dv3650 oder Studio XPS 13*

Das Display vom Mac im Uni-Body ist noch einmal besser. Es leuchtet noch heller und hat eine Glasscheibe davor (bin mir bei dem white nicht ganz sicher). Wenn du dir aber tatsächlich einen Mac zulegen möchtest, dann würde ich an deiner Stelle sofort zum MacBook Unibody schauen.
Apple - MacBook . Es besitzt eine noch höhere Akkulaufzeit, das Alugehäuse ist wirklich wahnsinning stabil, sehr unempfindlich (die weiße Oberfläche des White dagegen sehr).
Die beste Neuerung ist aber das Multitouchfeld, welches bei dem Weißen nicht vorhanden ist. Damit geht das Arbeiten mit MAC OS noch leichter.


----------



## laserst (13. April 2009)

*AW: 13" bis 1000€ gesucht Macbook, HP dv3650 oder Studio XPS 13*

Also ich finde das weiße Macbook eigentlich auch recht stabil und wiederstandsfähig, das hat nach 2.5 jahren intensiver nutzung kaum kratzer...
das das Unibody n gutes Display hat weiß ich, es ist mir mit 1100 aber eigentlich zu teuer...
ja das display is ganz hübsch vom weißen Macbook, aber hat es sich in den letzten Jahren verändert oder ist es soweit gleichgeblieben?

und hat noch irgendjemand meinungen zum HP oder Dell???
Das HP ist ja leistungstechnisch gleichauf mit dem Macbook, aber halt nochmal 100 euro billiger...


----------



## Kadauz (13. April 2009)

*AW: 13" bis 1000€ gesucht Macbook, HP dv3650 oder Studio XPS 13*

Gegen die Business Reihe von HP ist nichts zu sagen. Ich haba mein nx7000 nach über 6 Jahren verkauft und es funktionierte noch alles einwandfrei. Mit dem Support hab ich in dieser Zeit auch nur positive Erfahrung zu vermelden. Dell ist ebenso zu empfehlen. Gegen Macs (Apple) hab ich was, sind aber bestimmt nicht schlechter als andere.


----------



## laserst (13. April 2009)

*AW: 13" bis 1000€ gesucht Macbook, HP dv3650 oder Studio XPS 13*

Ja bloß ist das dv3650 ja eher ein Consumernotebook...
Hat das dv3650 das gleiche Gehäuse wie das dv3550? zu letzterem gibt es nämlich nen test auf notebookjournal...
Halten HPs erfahrungsgemäß lange ohne Steckdose aus oder eher nich?
für das Studio XPS würde halt die höchste Leistung sprechen, dagegen aber die schlechte Akkulaufzeit und eine Wartezeit von 3 wochen...


----------



## Kadauz (13. April 2009)

*AW: 13" bis 1000€ gesucht Macbook, HP dv3650 oder Studio XPS 13*

Bei dem Dell hast für den Preis ja auch nur 1 Jahr Garantie, oder? Wär mir persönlich zu wenig, vorallem bei Notebooks. Für knappe 1100€ bekommst auch schon das x200 von Lenovo. Da musst halt ein wenig Abstriche hinnehmen. 12", kein DVI Ausgang und im Vergleich zu HP oder Apple schlechtere Display. Ist aber dafür ein richtiges Lenovo inkl. 3 Jahren Garantie.
Ich hab damit unter Vista ca. 5 Stunden Laufzeit und bin auch so sehr zufrieden. Wiegt mit Akku unter 1,5kg...


----------



## rebel4life (13. April 2009)

*AW: 13" bis 1000€ gesucht Macbook, HP dv3650 oder Studio XPS 13*

Wie wäre es mit einem Thinkpad t400? Klein, ausdauernd und sehr robust!


----------



## laserst (13. April 2009)

*AW: 13" bis 1000€ gesucht Macbook, HP dv3650 oder Studio XPS 13*

Lenovo bin ich nicht sooo ein Fan von, sollte optisch schon ansprechend sein, bin nicht so ein Fan von grau in grau...

Weiß vllt jemand einen Laden, der das HP hat? dann könnte ichs mir ma anschaun...

Vllt geh ich morgen oder so einfach ma in nen Apple-Laden und frag die ma, ob ich mir eins der Macbooks vor die Tür nehmen darf zum Sonnenlichttest!


----------



## rebel4life (13. April 2009)

*AW: 13" bis 1000€ gesucht Macbook, HP dv3650 oder Studio XPS 13*

So hässlich sind die Thinkpads nicht, nur aufs wesentliche reduziert. 

Mir wäre es in einer Besprechung peinlich mit einem knallbunten Laptop drinnen zu hocken, aber manche wollen halt so ein Gerät. Hol dir doch ein Dell Studio in knalligem rot!


----------



## Pommes (13. April 2009)

*AW: 13" bis 1000€ gesucht Macbook, HP dv3650 oder Studio XPS 13*

Das HP habe ich schon einmal gesehen. Der Farbton sticht schon deutlich hervor. Zudem ist die Oberfläche bei dem Gerät ja auch noch ein wenig glänzend.


----------



## laserst (13. April 2009)

*AW: 13" bis 1000€ gesucht Macbook, HP dv3650 oder Studio XPS 13*

optisch ansprechend oder stylish heißt ja nicht gleich knallbunt, ein laptop kann auch gut aussehen und trotzdem unauffällig sein.

Ich glaube nicht, dass man für ein Studio XPS und schon gar nicht ein Macbook irgendwo ausgelacht wird...

@ light-clocker: sieht es denn trotzdem noch gut aus oder ist das so n "bling-bling" scheiß?
Wie stehts mit dem Display?


----------



## Pommes (13. April 2009)

*AW: 13" bis 1000€ gesucht Macbook, HP dv3650 oder Studio XPS 13*

Das Display ist voll OK, es könnte vl noch ein Tick heller sein. Aber die Farbe des Gerätes ist wirklich kein Vergleich zu den Bildern
http://h10010.www1.hp.com/wwpc/images/emea/hp-pavilion-dv3600-entertainment-nb-pc_400x400.jpg z.B
Man denkt vielleicht, dass es leicht silber wirkt, aber das orange/kupfer ist doch sehr kräftig.


----------



## laserst (13. April 2009)

*AW: 13" bis 1000€ gesucht Macbook, HP dv3650 oder Studio XPS 13*

Was heißt "ok"? so das man damit auch draußen sitzen kann oder nicht?
so kräftig wie z.b. ein dvd-rohling von sony? (scheiß vergleich, aber hier liegt grad ein kupferfarbener vor mir^^)
also wenn man was schlichtes, aber stylishes sucht lieber nicht den HP?


----------



## rebel4life (13. April 2009)

*AW: 13" bis 1000€ gesucht Macbook, HP dv3650 oder Studio XPS 13*

Hmm, da wäre noch die SL Reihe von Lenovo, vieleicht gefällt dir die, mir gefällt se zwar nicht so, ich hab aber selber ein SL500.

Ein x61 ist auch ganz nett.


----------



## laserst (13. April 2009)

*AW: 13" bis 1000€ gesucht Macbook, HP dv3650 oder Studio XPS 13*

Das SL500 sieht klobig aus find ich, und es hat nur nen X4500 Grafikchipsatz, mit dem 9400M der anderen kann man wenigstens ab und zu mal ein spielchen spielen...
Außerdem find ich sieht die Tastatur bei Lenovo immer so aus, als wär die irgendwie zusammengewürfelt... blaue entertaste... roter trackball...


----------



## Kadauz (13. April 2009)

*AW: 13" bis 1000€ gesucht Macbook, HP dv3650 oder Studio XPS 13*



laserst schrieb:


> Das SL500 sieht klobig aus find ich, und es hat nur nen X4500 Grafikchipsatz, mit dem 9400M der anderen kann man wenigstens ab und zu mal ein spielchen spielen...
> Außerdem find ich sieht die Tastatur bei Lenovo immer so aus, als wär die irgendwie zusammengewürfelt... blaue entertaste... roter trackball...



Ist natürlich Geschmacksache. Ich z.B. finde den Lenovo/IBM Style am coolsten von allem. Aber wie gesagt..... Nebenbei sei erwähnt, dass die Lenovos die besten Tastaturen haben, die man einem Notebook je gegeben hat.
Die Lenovos sind halt wirklich 100%ige Arbeitstiere und auf das Wesentliche reduziert, ohne Schnickschnack wie fette Grafikkarte oder Spiegelsytle.


----------



## ITpassion-de (13. April 2009)

*AW: 13" bis 1000€ gesucht Macbook, HP dv3650 oder Studio XPS 13*

Ich hatte das weiße MacBook und konnte zum Glück noch auf das neuere aus Alu wechslen (Amazon's Rückgaberecht sei Dank). Sind beides super Geräte, die Aluvariante hat halt den neueren Chipsatz, DDR3, neure CPUs, etc... .
Mein Kollege arbeitet seit etwas über einem Jahr mit dem Dell XPS 13"er, ist auch OK aber im Businesseinsatz nicht gerade hatlbar. Ist eben nur aus Plastik.

Ich persönlich habe nach rund 20 Jahren PC komplett auf den Mac gewechselt und kann es nur jedem "Nichtspieler" empfehlen. Ist einfach das rundere Gesamtkonzept. 

Mein Notebook : 13" Alu MacBook
Mein Computer: 24" iMac
Mein Handy: iPhone 3G 16 GB

Alles aus einer Hand, alles mit einem Bedienkonzept, ein cooles Design und dennoch hat man alle Optionen offen (auf beiden Macs benutze ich Parallels Desktop + Vista).


----------



## Pommes (13. April 2009)

*AW: 13" bis 1000€ gesucht Macbook, HP dv3650 oder Studio XPS 13*



ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Alles aus einer Hand, alles mit einem Bedienkonzept



Haste auch gleich nen MobileMe-Account dabei ?
@Kadauz: Tastaturen sind reine Geschmackssache. Ich finde die von Lenovo auch sehr genial, aber die des Alu-Mac ist noch einmal robuster. Sie ist zwar erst ein wenig anders, als Notebooktastaturen, hat aber einen super Anschlag etc.


----------



## ITpassion-de (13. April 2009)

*AW: 13" bis 1000€ gesucht Macbook, HP dv3650 oder Studio XPS 13*



light-clocker schrieb:


> Haste auch gleich nen MobileMe-Account dabei ?



Nö, ich bin mit einem Exchange Server verbunden.


----------



## laserst (14. April 2009)

*AW: 13" bis 1000€ gesucht Macbook, HP dv3650 oder Studio XPS 13*

also ich war vorhin in nem appleladen und hab einma das weiße und das alu mit vor die tür genommen...
seit unserm alten hat sich auch beim weißen was getan, also man kann durchaus damit in der sonne surfen, beim alu ist es aber allerdings noch ein stückchen besser...

Ma schaun, vllt werd ich mal den refurbished store aufsuchen und vllt ein alu besorgen...

weiß jemand vllt ne möglichkeit, wie man auch außerhalb des apple online-stores an refurbished geräte kommt? das letzte macbook wurde nämlich direkt aus asien geschickt, was ca. 3 wochen gedauert hat...


----------

